# Where did my money go?!?



## hifidelity (May 22, 2017)

I signed up to drive for Uber a few days ago and made a few trips this weekend. It was fun! However, when I looked at my balance this morning (yesterday it was about $70) my money was gone! Under "transaction activity" the full amount was listed as "Direct Deposit (transferring)", but I have not yet added a bank account for it to actually deposit the money into. I have applied for the GoBank Uber debit card, but it's listed as "pending" in the driver app, and my GoBank account shows no transactions.

Will my balance reappear when it realizes there's nowhere for it to go yet, or has my Driver account been hacked and my money is gone?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

They pay on Sunday if you don't do instant pays before then. I have no idea where it's gone, if I were you I would add your bank account so the money can go in. Usually even if the account is set up it can take 2 days after Sunday, but after you set up instant pay it will eventually be instantly in your account once Uber has verified the card.

I guess you have a Go bank account if you can check it the money should be in within a day or two.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hifidelity said:


> I signed up to drive for Uber a few days ago and made a few trips this weekend. It was fun! However, when I looked at my balance this morning (yesterday it was about $70) my money was gone! Under "transaction activity" the full amount was listed as "Direct Deposit (transferring)", but I have not yet added a bank account for it to actually deposit the money into. I have applied for the GoBank Uber debit card, but it's listed as "pending" in the driver app, and my GoBank account shows no transactions.
> 
> Will my balance reappear when it realizes there's nowhere for it to go yet, or has my Driver account been hacked and my money is gone?


Go Bank must have went.

Thats a Horrible thought.

Uber involved in Banking !


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Go Bank must have went.
> 
> Thats a Horrible thought.
> 
> Uber involved in Banking !


Ya surprised they don't take 25% for bank transfer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Ya surprised they don't take 25% for bank transfer.


Its coming.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

your direct deposit will usually be in your account wednesday, thursday at the latest if u dont do instant pay


----------

